# Cheap Play Sand? Yep.



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, so that might be considered an oxymoron. But on our trip to the orange beast today (Home Depot), my wife noticed something as we walked in. It was a sign saying play sand was $2 a bag. I'm not sure where the 250 lbs of sand is going, fish tanks or the kids' sand box 

I don't know if this is a regional, local, or HD-wide sale price. But it is good in Santee.

--Mike


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

yeah, i took a trip to the orange giant after diane walstad talked to a club in charlotte. ended up setting two tanks with playground sand. works pretty well.

clay


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

..guess i know where i'm going tomorrow.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Due to the high cost of shipping bagged sand it's normally sourced regionally at the BORG. Whats good in SO Cal might not be so good in Maine. Just a heads up.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> I don't know if this is a regional, local, or HD-wide sale price. But it is good in Santee.


 Thanks, Gnatster. That's why I added my caveat.

--Mike


----------

